# Angkor Archeological Park - Angkor Wat - December 2012 - (PIC HEAVY)



## urban-ographer (May 13, 2014)

I am fairly new here - but I have been exploring now for a fair few months and I have some reports to put up in due course - but I thought I would kick off with a huge site and one from back in 2012 when I visited Cambodia and Thailand for New Year. This site is on the list of one of the best abandoned sites in the world and no doubt it has featured here before.

I would like to think that over the last couple of years the quality of my images has improved - especially since I have now gone full frame (these were shot on a 600D and with a Tamron 18-200!!). 

Angkor provides wonderful photographic opportunities. The monuments and the surrounding jungle afford unlimited textural and lighting opportunities for composing a picture. If you have never been - you should, I spent three days exploring this park, it was very hot, sweaty - but blooming marvelous! 

Clouds are common and tend to diffuse the light which is somewhat flat even though it is intense. As most of the temples face east the best lighting conditions are in the morning except for Angkor Wat where the best light is in the afternoon because it faces west. The temples surrounded by jungle such as Ta Prohm and Prah Khan can be photographed with good results when the sun is directly overhead and shining through the foliage. Just as one is never prepared for the enormous size and overwhelming beauty of Angkor, one is never ready to leave it.

Short bit of history for you: 

Angkor (In Khmer, "Capital City") is a region of Cambodia that served as the seat of the Khmer Empire, which flourished from approximately the 9th to 15th centuries.

The temples of the Angkor area number over one thousand, ranging in scale from nondescript piles of brick rubble scattered through rice fields to the magnificent Angkor Wat, said to be the world's largest single religious monument. The principal temple of the Angkorian region, Angkor Wat, was built between 1113 and 1150 by King Suryavarman II.





[/URL][/IMG]

Many of the temples at Angkor have been restored, and together, they comprise the most significant site of Khmer architecture. Visitor numbers approach two million annually, and the entire expanse, including Angkor Wat and Angkor Thom is collectively protected as a UNESCO World Heritage Site. This popularity of the site among tourists presents multiple challenges to the preservation of the ruins.

In 2007, an international team of researchers using satellite photographs and other modern techniques concluded that Angkor had been the largest preindustrial city in the world, with an elaborate infrastructure system connecting an urban sprawl of at least 1,000 square kilometres (390 sq mi) to the well-known temples at its core.

I know this is a tourist site now - however, it is cool and I hope that it interests some of you. 

Anyway on with my photos from my trip....




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]

Thanks James a.k.a Urban-ographer


----------



## Wasted Abandon (May 14, 2014)

This place looks awesome. Nice pics. Bet it was hot!


----------



## Catmandoo (May 14, 2014)

Wow! What a fantastic place! Nice set of photos and a brilliant report....
But what a place!!!!


----------



## Goldie87 (May 14, 2014)

Interesting place, thanks.


----------



## Kezz44 (May 14, 2014)

Nice set, on my list of places to visit for some time!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (May 14, 2014)

Cracking set and a fascinating location!
Thanks ..


----------



## flyboys90 (May 14, 2014)

Cracking set of photos bet you enjoyed this trip!


----------



## urban-ographer (May 14, 2014)

Thanks guys!! 

Yeah it was a cool trip. I have so many photos - but I tried to choose some for this report that were a little different and not all "samey". I hope I did that. The old 18-200 did me proud!! haha. 

And yes Wasted abandon - it was close on 40 degrees - I certainly lost weight with all that climbing in those three days!


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 14, 2014)

Brilliant write up.and cracking pictures.and something so different.thank you.


----------



## LittleOz (May 14, 2014)

Thanks for putting this up. Can't say I've seen anything before from Cambodia but this looks stunning. Cracking shots too, nothing wrong with a crop sensor and telephoto - we're not full frame snobs here.


----------



## logic.al (May 15, 2014)

I expected in some of the pictures to see Mowgli, Baloo and King Louie singing and dancing.


----------



## mockingbird (May 15, 2014)

Really impressive site, wasn't sure what to expect but very surprised, cheers for posting


----------



## The Wombat (May 15, 2014)

Its an amazing place. I went for 3 days, 9 years ago.must go back again
Nice photos; thanks for sharing


----------



## Whiteknight841 (May 16, 2014)

You certainly captured the serenity of this place. What a peaceful location! Thank you for sharing : )


----------



## perjury saint (May 16, 2014)

*Superb!! *


----------



## AgentTintin (May 16, 2014)

Amazing. Don't think I've seen this one before! Fantastic photos


----------



## Cachewoo (May 17, 2014)

Great to see this  such a fantastic location you have inspired me to print my negatives from here, some 18 years ago. Thanks for posting


----------



## richie121 (May 17, 2014)

Amazing place great pics


----------



## urban-ographer (May 18, 2014)

Guys thanks for all of the nice comments, and I am glad that I have inspired some of you.


----------



## Derek (May 18, 2014)

I was there in 1994, it really was a "derelict place" back then with Cambodia only just emerging from it's dark past. I'm glad to see it's being properly looked after now though, it is an amazing place.


----------

